# Adding wireless to NCE Power Cab with Android Tablet



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I have an NCE Power Cab and I would like to add wireless to it for my HO shelf layout. I am trying to do this on a budget. I wanted to buy the wireless throttle and the wireless receiver but that is gonna be pretty costly. My other option is to buy the NCE USB adapter (about $39) and run JMRI from my Macbook Pro laptop. If I do this I could get an Android 7" tablet (for about $79 new) and use the JMRI engine driver download for the android tablet (free). I think this is all I need. Anyone know for sure? I already have a wireless router in my home so that is taken care of. TIA
-Art


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i have the JMRI i tried to run from my android phone. it works , and is a cheap solution in a pinch, but i can't say i'm ecstatic about it. i will use the cab as much as i can and leave the wireless for routes selection etc. or perhaps a quick cab for a second/visitor operator


----------

